# What does everyone use to keep glue off of their workbench when doing glue jobs



## 1yeldud1

I am looking for answers as to what is the best type of protection for my workbench when doing glue jobs. I have tried sheets of tempered hardboard and tried putting down wax paper. Does anyone have any "secrets" on how to protect my workbench top from the mess of glue when doing joints. Thank You !!!


----------



## GregInMaryland

Personally I do not bother. I just clean it up while it is pretty soft or wait until it has setup a bit and scrape it off, or for those bits I overlooked, scrape them off with a chisel.

Of course by taking this route, I need to ensure that the workbench top is completely glue free before I start putting workpieces on it. That isn't a big deal and something I am fairly consistent with.

Greg


----------



## muleskinner

Sometimes I use wax paper. A lot of the time I take Greg in Maryland's approach. Now if I had a workbench that could be mistaken for a fine piece of furniture, like some guys have, I just wouldn't use it for gluing.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm the same. Bench is coated with poly. I either wipe it up or let it dry and scrape it of easily.


----------



## InstantSiv

Paste wax… Makes surface slick though.
I use sign vinyl in a spot where I get glue drips but it wouldn't be durable for a work surface.

Once it's dry the glue pops right off.

But yeah another "what Greg said" here. My strategy is to get the glue on the piece and on nothing else. If it does get on anything else I'll let it dry and scrap it off later.


----------



## Bluepine38

I tend to keep large pieces of cardboard on hand and lay them over the bench before I glue up. The can
be reused and then discarded when no longer useful.


----------



## bonesbr549

I don't bother. If I get it it time, it's a scraper. If not, the ROS with an 80G disk takes about 30 seconds.


----------



## Mosquito

either wax paper if it's small, or just plastic poly sheets. I do the same for applying finish to projects as well


----------



## distrbd

I used to let the glue dry then scrape it off but the last few glue ups I tried what I had seen a few "pros" do which is to get a wet rag and wipe the glue clean right off,and I kinda like it this way now b/c there's not glue residue to deal with and I don't have to worry if any of the wood stain not covering the smudged areas.


----------



## CharlesA




----------



## pmayer

For most glue-ups I just wipe it up with a wet rag or use a paint scraper afterward. For messy glue-ups like cutting boards, sometimes I throw a sheet of rosin paper on the bench. I have a roll of it mounted on the end of my bench which is mostly used for finishing, but occasionally use for glue.


----------



## CL810

I cover it with the kraft paper that is sold in paint departments. Sold in rolls of various widths.


----------



## ssnvet

wax paper

or for a big messy job, I roll kraft paper (or in a pinch gift wrapping paper) over the bench


----------



## TravisH

I usually just wipe it up or scrape it off. Recently I have been using a silicone glue up mat as I think it cleans up easier and ends up saving me time but that is only useful for small things.

I picked up a Mainstays Vinyl floor protector at Wally World in a clearance isle for under 5 bucks. It is 2 feet wide and 6 feet long smooth on one side and slight texture on the other. I want to see about affixing affixing it to a spindle/crank set up and slide it into a housing on the end or underside to essentially create a blind set up and pull it out to cover the bench then wind up when finished.


----------



## knockknock

I use cut open plastic bags from various stores (I like Stewarts bags), with the printed side down.


----------



## timbertailor

A melamine assembly table top. Glue slides right off.


----------



## Rayne

This is what I made for that purpose, among others. I'm currently using it to refurbish my jointer parts since I'm using Evaporust, Soap & Water, Spray paint, etc. It's a Rosin paper holder.


----------



## a1Jim

Just keep the surface waxed and you don't have to be concerned .It will clean up wet or dry very easily.


----------



## Tugboater78

My assembly bench has a hardboard top which I keep a coat of wax on. The glue usually comes right off with a flick of my finger when dry.


----------



## MT_Stringer

My work bench, router table/assy table and mobile workstation are all covered with Formica. Glue scraps off easy with a scraper.


----------



## Crank50

Sheet of 6 mil poly.
Nothing sticks to it.
When glue dries it will just flip off when I roll it up.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

*Old shower curtain.*

Disclaimer: This is not an excuse to take the shower curtain down, use it and then try to put it back with glue stains. That will most likely lead to a argument and might end with, castration or loss of some body part, possibly even death by your significant other.

(Laughing)


----------



## ChuckC

newspaper


----------



## TheFridge

The blood of my first born son. Or a wet rag. Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## kelvancra

I bought a couple yards of the heavy vinyl they use for shower basins, under tile and such. I can lay it over my cabinet saw table and not be concerned with water or glue getting to it.

I also have a couple of the pull down vinyl window shades and they work well too.


----------



## Rick Dennington

About 5-6 coats of poly, and a wet rag…..That should just about do it…..


----------



## exelectrician

24" shrink wrap - Industrial shrink wrapper leftovers and short rolls that are too much trouble to restart, in the factory. They are thrown out so I get them.


----------



## bondogaposis

I use parchment paper.


----------



## newwoodbutcher

I have a big roll of brown paper at the end of my assy bench. 36" wide and as long as I need. Sometimes I even use it!


----------



## wapakfred

I just let the finish take of it. That finish would be a mixture of turpentine, beeswax, and BLO. Glue pops right off. Check this out for more info if interested.


----------



## Blackie_

I used to use wax paper but since I've acquired a half formica bar top from a demo job, I laid it down on top of my workbench, the glue scraps right off of it with out any problems leaving a new smooth surface.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

I oil mine. The glue just flakes off.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

+1 to Fred Hargis' (and others) answer.


----------



## donbee

For years I have had a few heavy gauge vinyl shower curtains rolled up and ready to spread out on the worktable.
I also use them for drop cloths when painting. Many other uses can be devised.
They're sturdy and don't fall apart. They also work the other way: When I have a job I need to keep clean and don't want to put it right down on the table top.

ddwwb


----------



## ChrisK

Poly on bench top for wood glues, dried glue scrapes right off. I will use wax paper under larger parts I am usgng epoxy on


----------



## ArlinEastman

I use cardboard boxes that are big enough to fit my bench or project.


----------



## NoThanks

Need I say more?


----------



## Rick Dennington

@Iwud4U…...That's the nastiest bench I ever saw…...Well used, and well traveled…..I like it…..lol…..


----------



## Bob817

You can buy or use an old window shade, they work good.


----------



## mramseyISU

Depends on the size of the project. I have a small stanley work table as part of a sawhorse set I bought years ago for small things like drawers. For big stuff I put wax paper where it might drip and call it a day.


----------



## TheDane

I use red rosin paper … a 36" wide roll that is 167' long costs about $7 at Menards.


----------



## donwilwol

I've got a roll of Teflon coated fabric from a place I used to work. If I didn't have that's I'd buy a painters drop cloth.


----------



## Dal300

Visqueen, shiny side of freezer paper, waxed paper or a big sheet of Formica, 5.5' x 8'.

The Formica is the ugliest I have ever seen. I turned about 600 sq. ft. of it upside down to cover my floor. It's called 'Electric Cowboy' or something close to that.


----------



## spud72

If I'm going to do allot of gluing I get Plastic table cloths from the dollar store and cover my bench with that. I also use scape pieces of Tyvek house cover. Contractors cutout doors and windows and often trow the stuff out The stuff is great to protect the work bench from glue, stains and paints.


----------



## woodsmithshop

I have used visqueen, it works well and after the glue dries it will come off pretty easy so it can be reused.


----------



## EPJartisan

I attached a white vinyl roller window shade onto the end of my table and pull it across the whole table when I need to glue up. All glue just pops off the vinyl and with a quick pull it rolls itself away. I replace it every two years.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I don't typically glue up anything on my workbench, I have a dedicated bench for that. It is covered with a thin, low quality laminate and keeping it waxed with TopCote or paste wax keeps anything from sticking (even epoxy) if a good coat is applied and NOT buffed out before getting glue on it.


----------



## GregGuarino

Leaving aside the damage to the work surface, which usually doesn't matter in my case; I prefer not to glue the project to the bench. 

I have used painters tape (for easy removal from the bench) covered with shiny packing tape (for absolute glue resistance), and only in the areas where the glued parts of project will touch the bench.

Here's an example:


__
https://flic.kr/p/11370607163

... and another:


__
https://flic.kr/p/8669715299

Perhaps there's some sort of easy-removal tape with a plastic coating, thus allowing a one-step application, but I use what I have around.


----------



## splatman

Flattened cereal boxes. Got plenty.
At one time, I used a piece of 1/2" plywood. It got seriously encrusted with Titebond III.


----------



## gmal

I have corrugated plastic in sheets, and use that underneath. Glue pops right off that so I can re-use. Hardware stores here carry that every so often.


----------



## Adrock1

> Just keep the surface waxed and you don t have to be concerned .It will clean up wet or dry very easily.
> 
> - a1Jim


This. My rather crude bench top is currently MDF. I finished the surface initially by soaking it in some leftover tru-oil I had. I subsequently hit it with some JPW and when glue drips are dry they pop right off with little effort. Just a quick pass with a paint scraper.


----------



## bonesbr549

My bench is a "WORK" bench so I'm not to tied up on the glue. I use it, get glue on it, and I keep a sponge with water to wipe things up anyway before it sets. However, there are times when I don't get it all. then the ROS takes it down to bare wood.


----------



## ADHDan

You guys really spend all of that hassle with wax, scrapers, and paper?

I just gnaw it off with my rodent-like incisors.


----------



## JoeinGa

If I'm gluing up cutting board strips or stacked blanks for turning I have a 3' wide roll of butcher paper. I just cut a piece off and lay it on the bench.
For small jobs, I dont bother, I just wipe the drops off as I do the gluing.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Glue doesn't stick to sealed surfaces. I just scrape it off when I'm done.


----------



## Ghidrah

I use the packaging from cereal boxes, works great, better than wax paper which easily tears after repeated use.


----------



## timbertailor

A melamine top to my assembly table. Glue just slides off.


----------



## Sparks8286

My bench has several coats of poly on it so I just wait until the glue drips dry. Once dry, I scrape it down with a putty knife and they pop right off. Doesn't even leave a mark.


----------



## langski93

I have two plastic/vinyl pull down type window shades that I took down when we redecorated. Perfect width, very durable and most important they lay flat without sliding all over the place. When not in use I roll them back up and put them in the nearest corer.


----------



## jhlittle1880

I recently purchased a Sjobergs Elite 2000 bench and with that kind of dough invested I wanted to make sure it remained as good as possible for as long as possible so I got a silicone bench mat made by Woodriver. It is about 3/32" thick and is 23.5" X 60". Glue peels right off after it dries as does latex paint. Oil based liquids and stains wipe off and it also provides some cushioning for furniture I assemble on it. Cost about $50. It rolls up easily when not needed. Had it a couple of months and am very pleased with it so far.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> The blood of my first born son. Or a wet rag. Whatever floats your boat.
> 
> - TheFridge


Good one!


----------



## rwe2156

Paper on a roll.

Or a melamine sheet.


----------



## SirIrb

a belt sander


----------

